# Can Sneezes Be Normal?



## jswilliams (Jun 1, 2013)

My cockatiel, Mazak, sneezes quite a bit. It's something that has always confused me, but he has sneezed throughout the day since we got him about 7 months ago. He seems healthy other than the sneezing. 
Can sneezing be normal for a cockatiel? Or should it worry me?


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

My Sammy sneezes a lot but other than that he seems perfectly healthy.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

My tiel sneezes quite a bit too. This short write-up from Bird Talk (http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-care/top-cockatiel-vet-questions.aspx) explains that part of the reason is that tiels produce some much powder, in addition to feather dust and dander. According to that article, if the sneeze is dry, your tiel is fine. If the sneeze turns wet, or increases in intensity or frequency, you should have your tiel checked by a vet.

At my parents house, where we have three birds, we have an air filter because of the amount of dust, powder, and dander they produce (especially the Moluccan cockatoo!). That at least helps keep the dust down. The Moluccan actually sticks her toenail in her nose to deliberately cause herself to sneeze!


----------



## jswilliams (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay! Thanks guys. 
Mazak sticks his nail into his nose too! Glad it's not totally strange.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, I agree on the wet/dry thing. Dry sneezing is normal, wet sneezing is not.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, they do sneeze to get rid of the ticklish stuff in their nostrils, just like us if we got a ticklish nose there is nothing to worry about, This tiny sweet sneeze is kinda cute. But as mentioned if it is wet and frequent then there is sth wrong


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it depends on when they sneeze too. After preening is obviously totally normal, but frequent random sneezes aren't so good.

Funny sneeze story - i was holding Bjorn right up to my face and talking to him when wham! He sneezes and covers my face with wet spit stuff. So gross and hilarious


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its how they clear their throat as well, because tiels don't cough. I spent a butt ton of money at the vet last year for a sneezing issue that turned out to just be normal for this particular hen. She didn't sneeze til we moved states, so when she started I freaked out and got her on meds. Which did nothing and she still continued to sneeze. It was then that I realized that she wasn't sick at all and I was freaking out over nothing.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Its how they clear their throat as well, because tiels don't cough. I spent a butt ton of money at the vet last year for a sneezing issue that turned out to just be normal for this particular hen. She didn't sneeze til we moved states, so when she started I freaked out and got her on meds. Which did nothing and she still continued to sneeze. It was then that I realized that she wasn't sick at all and I was freaking out over nothing.


We did something similar with the cockatoo. Her nare was bleeding so we rushed her to the vet only to find out she did it to herself by picking her nose. All that money because she picked her darn nose.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, sneezing is normal. There are 2 kinds of sneezes, wet and dry. A few dry sneezes are cool, moist sneezes, not so much. They can also sneeze from their own powder, have you been bathing him frequently?


----------



## jswilliams (Jun 1, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Yes, sneezing is normal. There are 2 kinds of sneezes, wet and dry. A few dry sneezes are cool, moist sneezes, not so much. They can also sneeze from their own powder, have you been bathing him frequently?



I've tried to bath him, but there is no way that he will. I've tried a bowl of water and small stream from the faucet. I haven't done a spray bottle yet, but I will try.


----------

